# Let this thread wander freely



## Guest

This OP is off-topic. Let's keep it that way.

I believe the current off-topic topic is "Why drunk Canadians can't play cricket." Or something similar. Or different...

Anyway, don't cause the thread to be closed. You can _play_ stupid, but don't _be_ stupid.

:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

dogen said:


> You can _play_ stupid, but don't _be_ stupid.
> 
> :tiphat:


That's a relief. I don't really know the rules of cricket.


----------



## Totenfeier

Who wrote _Cricket_? Is it a postmodern piece?


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> That's a relief. I don't really know the rules of cricket.


Better with Australian No Rules Football then?


----------



## Taplow

I'd rather argue over the correct rules for Mah Jongg.


----------



## TxllxT

Play cricket when hell is frozen over


----------



## Art Rock

Let's play cricket using stacks of mahjong tiles as wicket and applying Australian no rules football rules.


----------



## Blancrocher

Art Rock said:


> Let's play cricket using stacks of mahjong tiles as wicket and applying Australian no rules football rules.


I suppose drunk Canadians should be allowed to play, if we were to do this.


----------



## Guest

Two things:

1. It was funny when the server failed soon after EddieRUKiddingVarese was voted in as a new moderator. I imagine millions of TC members were trying to post offering their congratulations, but the man cranking the server couldn't cope. I'm not surprised that thread got closed.

2. I saw this live on TV when it happened, and every time I re-watch it it gets more scary. Close's instinct for self preservation, quick reactions and sheer grit were all needed to stop him from turning into a cabbage.

Audio starts at 22s.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Close was 45 at the time, so maybe reactions no longer so quick...and Mikey Holding was seriously quick. I can still remember where I was when this took place, in the car on holiday, trying to persuade my dad to leave the radio tuned to the commentary!


----------



## Guest

Totenfeier said:


> Who wrote _Cricket_? Is it a postmodern piece?


Josquin des Pres:


----------



## Kivimees

I once asked an English colleague to explain cricket to me. He rolled his eyes and said it would take longer for him to explain than for me to pick it up just by watching.

I guess it's like American football in that respect.


----------



## Guest

There is a classical composers Cricket XI on sporttaco.com

1. J.S.Bach (good, solid, reliable technique; nothing too erratic)
2. M.Haydn (only for a nominal resemblance to Matthew Hayden
3. F Chopin One of the most profoundly original composer cricketers in history.
4. P.I.Tchaikovsky (unreliable but on a good day immensely powerful)
5. W.A.Mozart (such elegance, nimble on his toes. The class of
classical music)
6. L.van Beethoven (the Botham of music. Can take the opposition to
pieces)
7. John Cage (eccentric and off-the-wall enough to be a wicket-keeper)
8. A.Vivaldi (medium pace, line & length bowler. Does it again and
again and again...) sounds bit like McGarth
9. G.Mahler (brutal fast bowler. Just when you think you've handled
him, along comes somthing else) Lillee no doubt
10.Shostakovich (Can really knock the stuffing out of you. Opens
bowling with Mahler)
11.I.Stravinsky (Leg spinner. Difficult to read, always ready to try
something new) SK Warne
12. Franz Schubert (A genuine all-rounder can do anything that's asked
of him, )


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> I once asked an English colleague to explain cricket to me. He rolled his eyes and said it would take longer for him to explain than for me to pick it up just by watching.
> 
> I guess it's like American football in that respect.


Back in the day there was a tea towel which had a go:


----------



## Kivimees

Tulse said:


> Back in the day there was a tea towel which had a go:


I remember "back in the day" listening discretely to BBC World Service's sporting news on shortwave radio, hearing the cricket results, and scratching my head thinking "Say what?" :lol:


----------



## Kivimees

Double post - sorry.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Will Dave be captain?


----------



## Art Rock

And now for something completely the same:


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> I'd rather argue over the correct rules for Mah Jongg.


I was addicted to this. I was in a student flat with seven others and there was always about 3 or 4 games in progress at any one time.

KONG!!!!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Close was 45 at the time, so maybe reactions no longer so quick...and Mikey Holding was seriously quick. I can still remember where I was when this took place, in the car on holiday, trying to persuade my dad to leave the radio tuned to the commentary!


The bowler's Holding, the batsman's Willey.

Somebody had to say it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> The bowler's Holding, the batsman's Willey.
> 
> Somebody had to say it.


I don't imagine anyone ever repeated this to "Whispering Death"'s face...


----------



## Dr Johnson

I got Mah Jong caught in my flies once.

Bloody painful.


----------



## Guest

"My mother, who was an emotionally high-strung woman, locked herself in the bathroom and took an overdose of Mah-Jongg tiles."

Woody Allen​


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> The bowler's Holding, the batsman's Willey.
> 
> Somebody had to say it.


Strangely the internet says that Johnners may never have said it, but I recall hearing him at the time, though it was the other way round. 'The batsman's Holding, the bowler's Willey.' Unless my memory is playing tricks on me...

Wasn't there also something like Lillee caught Dilley, bowled Willey?


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Strangely the internet says that Johnners may never have said it, but I recall hearing him at the time, though it was the other way round. 'The batsman's Holding, the bowler's Willey.' Unless my memory is playing tricks on me...


I also think it was this way round.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> I also think it was this way round.


I still don't think Mikey would have liked it.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> I suppose drunk Canadians should be allowed to play, if we were to do this.


I would like to respectfully ask everyone to not pursue this topic as a source of amusement...

During my time playing hockey both *in* and *for* Canada I played alongside 17 and 18 and 19 year old alcoholics whose knees buckled from the pressure of carrying the weight of a city's and country's dreams and hopes and sense of identity on their young shoulders...

They fought a courageous battle - _they fought like lions_ - but they lost and out of a profound respect for my former teammates -especially those who played for Team Canada and found themselves not wanting to return home because the entire country let us know that we had let them down and that they would never forget that we had done so and that they would never forgive us for doing so - I would once again respectfully ask that this topic not be pursued and expanded upon...

Thank you...

#77


----------



## Blancrocher

Kivimees said:


> Double post - sorry.


Yes, that seems especially inappropriate in a thread of this kind.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The french invented cricket didn't they- Ow is that, monsieur?

and is that the correct syntax ? and maybe it was a ploy to distract the English from French invasion 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...h-80-years-played-England-historians-say.html


----------



## TurnaboutVox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The french invented cricket didn't they- Ow is that, monsieur?


No, it was the Scots, who needed a way to run about and keep warm in mid-summer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

We're still no wiser about whether Dave will be captain or not.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> We're still no wiser about whether Dave will be captain or not.


From the previous posts he would need to change his name to Dauvit to be Caiptean.

My favorite part of cricket is watching the former colonies extract revenge from mother England and no one did it better than one Jeffery Thompson particularly in 1974/75, ably assisted by Lillie and scared them silly


----------



## Dr Johnson

Quite. 

If not Dave, what about Vic?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

some more


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The french invented cricket didn't they- Ow is that, monsieur?
> ]


I don't know, but when we were in short trousers we used to play French Cricket as the only equipment needed was a bat and a ball. The most important thing was not to be out middle stump...


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Quite.
> 
> If not Dave, what about Vic?


Who is Vic?


zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dan Ante

Nudge and a Wink said:


> I would like to respectfully ask everyone to not pursue this topic as a source of amusement...
> 
> During my time playing hockey both *in* and *for* Canada I played alongside 17 and 18 and 19 year old alcoholics whose knees buckled from the pressure of carrying the weight of a city's and country's dreams and hopes and sense of identity on their young shoulders...
> 
> They fought a courageous battle - _they fought like lions_ - but they lost and out of a profound respect for my former teammates -especially those who played for Team Canada and found themselves not wanting to return home because the entire country let us know that we had let them down and that they would never forget that we had done so and that they would never forgive us for doing so - I would once again respectfully ask that this topic not be pursued and expanded upon...
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> #77


A sober and an inebriated Canadian could never be taken for the same could they Dave?


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> A sober and an inebriated Canadian could never be taken for the same could they Dave?


More for someone who's from Southern California.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> More for someone who's from Southern California.


Its that where Bart Simpson is from?


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> More for someone who's from Southern California.


Are you saying Dave is from S California?


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> Are you saying Dave is from S California?


I have a strange feeling he is, yes.


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> I have a strange feeling he is, yes.


*Oh what a tangled web we weave when we practice to deceive.* I really am disappointed as I looked up to Dave. He was a hockey star though...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tulse said:


> Who is Vic?
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz


In this context he could be Vic Marks.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> In this context he could be Vic Marks.


Vic Marks' bowling had an easy action. His delivery accuracy was just solid gold.


----------



## Kivimees

There seems to be quite a lack of wander in this thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This was good stuff as well - Mike Atherton described this session as 'gut-wrenching'. You only have to look at Alan Donald's face to see how fired up he was.


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> There seems to be quite a lack of wander in this thread.


It's a very relaxed pace.


----------



## Art Rock

"Wandering Thread" anagrams to "Trending Warhead".


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Art Rock said:


> "Wandering Thread" anagrams to "Trending Warhead".


If you lose an 'r' you can make "denting raw head" which leads us back to Michael Holding and Brian Close...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TurnaboutVox said:


> Close was 45 at the time, so maybe reactions no longer so quick...and Mikey Holding was seriously quick. I can still remember where I was when this took place, in the car on holiday, trying to persuade my dad to leave the radio tuned to the commentary!


Close's partner for much of that innings was John Edrich who, curiously, didn't get hit so much. Edrich was left-handed and nimble so that prob explains it.

My point, therefore, for those on TC who have heard Mikey Holding on the wireless, is whether you think he has just the voice to sing Wotan?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pat Fairlea said:


> Close's partner for much of that innings was John Edrich who, curiously, didn't get hit so much. Edrich was left-handed and nimble so that prob explains it.
> 
> My point, therefore, for those on TC who have heard Mikey Holding on the wireless, is whether you think he has just the voice to sing Wotan?


He's certainly got a deep, mellifluous voice as a commentator, but who knows if he can sing Wagner?

To derail your post once more, I think John Edrich got hit less because unlike Brian Close, he was trying to avoid being hit. Close seemed to regard it as a point of honour to stand there and take every delivery on his body. I gather he was literally black and blue the next day.

On a more sanity-orientated note, Dennis Amiss, one of the main victims of Jeff Thompson and Dennis Lillee in Eddie's video clip, at least invented the batting helmet in response to the aggressive short-pitched fast bowling of the day (and although not yet armed with the helmet, scored a resounding 203 against Holding and Andy Roberts in the last game of that 1976 series).


----------



## Jos

Bloody ‘ell, four pages of cricket already

Dave ! We need some icehocky power to change the subject here !


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> Bloody 'ell, four pages of cricket already
> 
> Dave ! We need some icehocky power to change the subject here !


Yes, it's funny, isn't it? I started a TC test cricket thread a couple of years ago which gets the odd post occasionally.Then dogen posts a thread called "Let this thread wander freely" and all cricketing hell's let loose!


----------



## Taplow

Jos said:


> Dave ! We need some icehocky power to change the subject here !


Or Mah jong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> He's certainly got a deep, mellifluous voice as a commentator, but who knows if he can sing Wagner?
> 
> To derail your post once more, I think John Edrich got hit less because unlike Brian Close, he was trying to avoid being hit. Close seemed to regard it as a point of honour to stand there and take every delivery on his body. I gather he was literally black and blue the next day.
> 
> On a more sanity-orientated note, Dennis Amiss, one of the main victims of Jeff Thompson and Dennis Lillee in Eddie's video clip, at least invented the batting helmet in response to the aggressive short-pitched fast bowling of the day (and although not yet armed with the helmet, scored a resounding 203 against Holding and Andy Roberts in the last game of that 1976 series).


It seems incredible now to think that batsmen did _not_ have helmets in the past. I remember Brearley with his proto-protection


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Or Mah jong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe we could discuss replacing the puck with a Mah Jong tile. More skill required. I suggest the Red Dragon.


----------



## Sloe

dogen said:


> It seems incredible now to think that batsmen did _not_ have helmets in the past. I remember Brearley with his proto-protection


Hockey players did not have helmets in the past.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Did any composers wear helmets?


----------



## Art Rock

Rumour has it that Wagner wore this whenever he was visiting the prince.


----------



## Taplow

Art Rock said:


> Rumour has it that Wagner wore this whenever he was visiting the prince.


_Wes Helm dies auch sei?_


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> To derail your post once more, I think John Edrich got hit less because unlike Brian Close, he was trying to avoid being hit. Close seemed to regard it as a point of honour to stand there and take every delivery on his body. I gather he was literally black and blue the next day.
> 
> On a more sanity-orientated note, Dennis Amiss, one of the main victims of Jeff Thompson and Dennis Lillee in Eddie's video clip, at least invented the batting helmet in response to the aggressive short-pitched fast bowling of the day (and although not yet armed with the helmet, scored a resounding 203 against Holding and Andy Roberts in the last game of that 1976 series).


I think that John Edrich had a great deal more class than Close, but also Close had been stuck at that end for 45 minutes before the clip above had started.

It is interesting and nostalgic to look back at those old scorecards.


----------



## Guest

Did anyone else play 'car cricket' when they were young? At the age of 6 or 7 I would go to a busy road with a younger brother, write up a scorecard with the players taken from an ongoing Test Match, then record runs according to the colour of passing cars (1 for red, 2 for blue etc) with something like yellow for a wicket.


Much more fun than modern computer games!


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Did anyone else play 'car cricket' when they were young? At the age of 6 or 7 I would go to a busy road with a younger brother, write up a scorecard with the players taken from an ongoing Test Match, then record runs according to the colour of passing cars (1 for red, 2 for blue etc) with something like yellow for a wicket.
> 
> 
> Much more fun than modern computer games!


Reminds me of Motorway Snooker.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/422651.stm


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Reminds me of Motorway Snooker.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/422651.stm


Fantastic!



> An MG owners' club magazine reported last year suspicions of the game taking place when, on having changed his car to a red model, one chap found himself being stopped every other day.


 !!!!!1


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> !!!!!1


Unreal isn't it! 

I'm going to swap our blue car for a grey one.


----------



## Taplow

Snooker! Now there's a game. Such a shame no one here has even heard of it, let alone plays it.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Such a shame no one here has even heard of it, let alone plays it.


No, that would be Guyball.


----------



## Orpheus

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did any composers wear helmets?


пожарник Шостакович, at your service:










I'm still working on the cricket connection, but feel sure there must have been one somewhere. He was a great lover of football, of course, but somehow that's just not cricket...


----------



## Dan Ante

Orpheus said:


> пожарник Шостакович, at your service:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on the cricket connection, but feel sure there must have been one somewhere. He was a great lover of football, of course, but somehow that's just not cricket...


He was a fireman??


----------



## Orpheus

Dan Ante said:


> He was a fireman??


His patriotic attempt to join the military to help repel the Germans was (if I remember rightly) rejected for health reasons, particularly eyesight. No doubt the authorities would have been less discerning in their choice of future cannon fodder had the volunteer in question not been their most famous and revered composer at the time. He was permitted to become a fireman in Leningrad instead, and official photos were taken of him in uniform, prepared to do his bit to defend the city, and released as propaganda.

I'm not sure how many actual fires they allowed him to get within sniffing distance of after this propaganda coup, however, as he was still infinitely more valuable to them as a composer than as a rather undersized and sickly fireman. I suppose he would have been relatively inured to smoke inhalation, though...


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> He's certainly got a deep, mellifluous voice as a commentator, but who knows if he can sing Wagner?
> 
> To derail your post once more, I think John Edrich got hit less because unlike Brian Close, he was trying to avoid being hit. Close seemed to regard it as a point of honour to stand there and take every delivery on his body. I gather he was literally black and blue the next day.
> 
> On a more sanity-orientated note, Dennis Amiss, one of the main victims of Jeff Thompson and Dennis Lillee in Eddie's video clip, at least invented the batting helmet in response to the aggressive short-pitched fast bowling of the day (and although not yet armed with the helmet, scored a resounding 203 against Holding and Andy Roberts in the last game of that 1976 series).


I remember attending a Worcestershire/Warwickshire match at New Road where in the opening over a fired-up Bob Willis bounced Glenn Turner first ball with an absolute snorter. Turner then called for a helmet, the sight of which was a real novelty back then - it did look more like a crash helmet as it covered all of the head and most of the face. Willis was obviously nettled by the ensuing delay as Turner put the headgear on and responded by ripping out Turner's off stump with his next delivery.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ironically, this is probably the most consistently on-topic thread on the forum...more so even than the cricket thread that was started in the Community Forum awhile back.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> I remember attending a Worcestershire/Warwickshire match at New Road where in the opening over a fired-up Bob Willis bounced Glenn Turner first ball with an absolute snorter. Turner then called for a helmet, the sight of which was a real novelty back then - it did look more like a crash helmet as it covered all of the head and most of the face. Willis was obviously nettled by the ensuing delay as Turner put the headgear on and responded by ripping out Turner's off stump with his next delivery.


Aaah...Willis, Headingly '81. I've never shouted so much at the telly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> Aaah...Willis, Headingly '81. I've never shouted so much at the telly.


Same here - Willis was genuinely quick at any time but I've never seen him as aggressively 'in the zone' for such a prolonged period as he was against Australia during that session.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dennis Amiss models the customised motorcycle helmet he pioneered in Kerry Packer's World Series cricket.



> "I went to a motorcycle helmet manufacturer, and he came up with something lighter than the fibreglass motorcycle helmets around in those days and had a visor that could withstand a shotgun blast at 10 yards."
> 
> "The problem was that it covered your ears, making it difficult to hear what your batting partner was saying, and we had a spate of run-outs," said Amiss. For that reason, later models were based on an equestrian design.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Same here - Willis was genuinely quick at any time but I've never seen him as aggressively 'in the zone' for such a prolonged period as he was against Australia during that session.


Too right. If looks could kill....


----------



## Kivimees

Blancrocher said:


> Ironically, this is probably the most consistently on-topic thread on the forum...more so even than the cricket thread that was started in the Community Forum awhile back.


I think dogen possesses some hidden talent. The intent was clear - a thread about cricket - but the method was ingenious.

Perhaps we could start a thread devoted to ice hockey by creating a thread, "Macro economics - does it keep you awake at night?"


----------



## Kivimees

"Macro economics - does it keep you awake at night?" 

"Yes, I keep thinking about hitting someone in the jaw with my elbow."

See how it works?


----------



## philoctetes

Let's not ignore Little Micro.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> Ironically, this is probably the most consistently on-topic thread on the forum...more so even than the cricket thread that was started in the Community Forum awhile back.


I know, it's a disgrace. Hoist by my own petard!


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> I think dogen possesses some hidden talent. The intent was clear - a thread about cricket - but the method was ingenious.


Hidden even from me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Hidden even from me.


I thought for a while you might actually BE Bob Willis, but nah, not nearly enough Dylan in your playlist.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I thought for a while you might actually BE Bob Willis, but nah, not nearly enough Dylan in your playlist.


Maybe not, just don't wind me up.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen........................................................................Willis

Separated at birth?


----------



## LezLee

Taplow said:


> Snooker! Now there's a game. Such a shame no one here has even heard of it, let alone plays it.


Found this on Wiki:
"The Ruhr Open is a minor-ranking snooker tournament, which is part of the Players Tour Championship. The tournament started in 2013 and was staged at the RWE-Sporthalle in Mülheim, Germany. Rory McLeod is the reigning champion."

Perhaps things are looking up!

When I lived in Sheffield I often used to go to the world Snooker Championships. One year I was working on a cataloguing project in the Central Library which was only a few hundred yards from the Crucible. I used to nip over the road in my lunch hour and usually managed to get tickets for the same night. I actually got tickets for the final and my husband and I were thrilled and excited as it was Steve Davis v Cliff Thorburn. Sadly it was when Cliff's wife had a miscarriage, somebody told him (she'd wanted it to be kept secret) and he was completely wellied, only winning 6 frames.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> View attachment 100665
> 
> 
> dogen........................................................................Willis
> 
> Separated at birth?


Are they related?

I think we should be told.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> View attachment 100665
> 
> 
> dogen........................................................................Willis
> 
> Separated at birth?


I knew I'd regret posting my photo. I should have stuck with cats.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Are they related?
> 
> I think we should be told.


All I'll say is: we've never been seen in the same room together...


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> I actually got tickets for the final and my husband and I were thrilled and excited as it was Steve Davis v Cliff Thorburn.


_"thrilled and excited"_ and _"Steve Davis"._ There's two things I never thought I'd see in the same sentence.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> All I'll say is: we've never been seen in the same room together...


Do you wear glasses in one of your guises - the final proof

What was your favorite ground to play test cricket on?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The English need another set of bails to burn after yesterday - lets call it ashes 2.0

I can offer my home in Sunbury - the location of the original ashes burning for 2.0 event :lol:


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The English need another set of bails to burn after yesterday - lets call it ashes 2.0
> 
> I can offer my home in Sunbury - the location of the original ashes burning for 2.0 event :lol:


Sunbury north of Melbourne? I stayed there for a few days some years ago, then pedalled up in the summer heat to Castlemaine. It was during the Christmas period, and England were getting thrashed at the MCG. I was getting sledged every time I staggered into a bar to revive myself with a beer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> Sunbury north of Melbourne? I stayed there for a few days some years ago, then pedalled up in the summer heat to Castlemaine. It was during the Christmas period, and England were getting thrashed at the MCG. I was getting sledged every time I staggered into a bar to revive myself with a beer.


Yep, Well your can drop in for a beer next time- mad dogs and anglisjmen hey lol cycled to Catlemaine - hot rod capitial of Aust, are you into cars -prob not hey given you were cycling


----------



## Guest

I've started to listen to British composer Jonathan Harvey in the last day or two. By coincidence, yesterday I watched the video below where he discusses the influences of Buddhism on his work:






and thought crikey, thats Dogen's Dad.










Dogen's Dad









Dogen


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yep, Well your can drop in for a beer next time- mad dogs and anglisjmen hey lol cycled to Catlemaine - hot rod capitial of Aust, are you into cars -prob not hey given you were cycling


Nice one, I'll take you up on that if I pass by again. Didn't know about the cars, sounds good though. Plenty of gold round there, apparently.

I'm more of a two-wheeled man myself, with or without an engine.


----------



## LezLee

Шостакович was a qualified footie ref. Could have been in charge of a fine fantasy international match starring goalies Albert Camus and Pope John Paul II with Pavarotti on the bench. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The English need another set of bails to burn after yesterday - lets call it ashes 2.0


Never mind burning them, what they needed was a set of 'bails' in the first place!



LezLee said:


> Шостакович was a qualified footie ref. Could have been in charge of a fine fantasy international match starring goalies Albert Camus and Pope John Paul II with *Pavarotti on the bench*. :lol:


I guess that would limit your substitutes to just the one, though.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Шостакович was a qualified footie ref. Could have been in charge of a fine fantasy international match starring goalies Albert Camus and Pope John Paul II with Pavarotti on the bench. :lol:


With a crowd singing the first ever football chant: 'He banged the leather for goal' composed by Wolves fan Edward Elgar.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...all-chant-along-with-his-classical-music.html


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you wear glasses in one of your guises - the final proof


Yes.



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What was your favorite ground to play test cricket on?


Old Trafford.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Yes.
> 
> Old Trafford.


Ah ha, proof Dogan is


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^that should be Dogen, Dogan is someone completely different


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good god there is no edit feature here - Correction Dogan^


----------



## Guest

Well, that's cleared that up.

:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Yes.
> 
> Old Trafford.


Not (Time) Lords hey


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> I've started to listen to British composer Jonathan Harvey in the last day or two. By coincidence, yesterday I watched the video below where he discusses the influences of Buddhism on his work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thought crikey, thats Dogen's Dad.


I'd never heard of my dad before, but I found that video most interesting. I feel I shall look into his music forthwith.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> Nice one, I'll take you up on that if I pass by again. Didn't know about the cars, sounds good though. Plenty of gold round there, apparently.
> 
> I'm more of a two-wheeled man myself, with or without an engine.


This is the sort of vehicles they make in Castlemain - very eco friendly
https://www.rodshop.com.au/








V12 LaFrance-engined Fiat Topolino


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This is the sort of vehicles they make in Castlemain - very eco friendly
> https://www.rodshop.com.au/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V12 LaFrance-engined Fiat Topolino


* very eco friendly* you mean it don't go :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain

What's this? Eight pages in already and I never even noticed it! 

I was appalled and hurt and crestfallen when the other thread closed. So much so I was forced to go back to the classical music forums (ugh) and engage in petty quarrels...outrageous.

So, I'm here with a copy of Wisden to hand (1870 version of course, when Mr. W.G. Grace didn't have to be bothered by all those colonial upstarts and their foreign cricketing ways).

Who's going to be first to stay on-topic by going off-topic?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> * very eco friendly* you mean it don't go :lol:


When its not running it is, its only 572ci :lol:- see you yourself


----------



## Dan Ante

eugeneonagain said:


> What's this? Eight pages in already and I never even noticed it!
> 
> I was appalled and hurt and crestfallen when the other thread closed. So much so I was forced to go back to the classical music forums (ugh) and engage in petty quarrels...outrageous.
> 
> So, I'm here with a copy of Wisden to hand (1870 version of course, when Mr. W.G. Grace didn't have to be bothered by all those colonial upstarts and their foreign cricketing ways).
> 
> Who's going to be first to stay on-topic by going off-topic?


Me Sir please me sir. Just for Eddie..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Didn't know about the Chinese (but not surprise) but knew of Dampier and the Dutch Tasmania- Van Diemens Land and Abel Tasman in 1642. 
Similar to what those damn English did with New York/ New Amsterdam- those Damn English who we have just whipped 4/0 :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> those Damn English who we have just whipped 4/0 :lol:


Ah, rack off.

And Chopper Squad was rubbish too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

eugeneonagain said:


> Ah, rack off.
> 
> And Chopper Squad was rubbish too.


Ah Chopper Sqad I'd forgetten that one- will have to post it on currently watching tv 

Here is a song for all the Aussie cricket fans out there 4/0 kick ****


----------



## Guest

I twice wintered in Australia, and was quite disappointed that I wasn't once called a 'Pommie Baastard'. I'm taller than most Australians, and given the reputation of our boys at football matches overseas maybe they were a bit apprehensive. Nevertheless, I was disappointed to miss out on that bit of Aussie culture.

I didn't see any sheep shearers either.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> I twice wintered in Australia, and was quite disappointed that I wasn't once called a 'Pommie Baastard'. I'm taller than most Australians, and given the reputation of our boys at football matches overseas maybe they were a bit apprehensive. Nevertheless, I was disappointed to miss out on that bit of Aussie culture.
> 
> I didn't see any sheep shearers either.


You must have been in the wrong Paddock


----------



## LezLee

I once got talking to a young Aussie woman on a train. She said she worked in a wool warehouse and, as a keen knitter, I asked did she get a lot of free yarn. She looked at me strangely and said no, she was a sheep-shearer. Silly me!


----------



## Guest

Can I mention, slightly on-off-topic that I've just set up a new Group called The State of Britain.

As the name suggests (or doesn't), it's somewhere to mull over things such as current affairs and culture. I'm leaving the remit pretty wide to enable free (and civilised) discussion. It's free to join and there's no annual subscription so join today! (All applications will be viewed favourably unless you are a card-carrying member of the BNP).

http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/the-state-of-britain.html

:tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain

dogen said:


> Can I mention, slightly on-off-topic that I've just set up a new Group called The State of Britain.
> 
> As the name suggests (or doesn't), it's somewhere to mull over things such as current affairs and culture. I'm leaving the remit pretty wide to enable free (and civilised) discussion. It's free to join and there's no annual subscription so join today! (All applications will be viewed favourably unless you are a card-carrying member of the BNP).
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/the-state-of-britain.html
> 
> :tiphat:


I've just cancelled my BNP account. Banque National de Paris were of course sorry to lose my custom, but they understood that I had to join _State of Britain_.


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> I've just cancelled my BNP account. Banque National de Paris were of course sorry to lose my custom, but they understood that I had to join _State of Britain_.


Naturellement! Welcome onboard the Titanic


----------



## philoctetes

Jerry Brown wants to rename California after a William Faulkner novel. And not even a good one at that.


----------



## Dr Johnson

To return briefly to things Australian: they may regularly thrash us at cricket but we don't have to put up with homicidal fauna:

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/08/australian_birds_light_fires/


----------



## philoctetes

There is a parabola between Canberra and Sacramento that passes through London. Solve for the coefficients.


----------



## Jos

philoctetes said:


> Jerry Brown wants to rename California after a William Faulkner novel. And not even a good one at that.


That must be "sanctuary".

Reminds me of my student days researching "no orchids for miss Blandish" by the British James Hadley Chase. This crime noir was, so it was said, more than loosely based on the Faulkner novel.

Nice to have an anything goes, associative thread. Given the fact that James H Chase is British it shouldn't be too difficult to steer the conversation back to cricket :lol:


----------



## philoctetes

I thought this was a disassociative thread. Where can I find that one?


----------



## philoctetes

Just trying to reach 100 posts, def not breaking a speed record. I get some kind of prize when I reach 100, right, don't I? Fresh bandages, please.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^You get a free recording of Cage's 4'33"


----------



## eugeneonagain

philoctetes said:


> Just trying to reach 100 posts, def not breaking a speed record. I get some kind of prize when I reach 100, right, don't I? Fresh bandages, please.


You get a complimentary infraction.


----------



## philoctetes

"Many have asked me, on numerous occasions, if I am kidding, and I must tell you my friends, I am not kidding"

Misquoted from memory from the first Mothers LP I ever owned... prelude to Billy the Mountain...

And if you can remember Flo & Eddie at the Livestock Coliseum, backing up Canned Heat and Alice Cooper, you have more brain cells than I.


----------



## Guest

philoctetes said:


> Just trying to reach 100 posts, def not breaking a speed record. I get some kind of prize when I reach 100, right, don't I? Fresh bandages, please.


I'm sorry to break this to you, but posts on this thread do not increase your post count.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Tulse said:


> I'm sorry to break this to you, but posts on this thread do not increase your post count.


Just had to test this out....


----------



## philoctetes

eugeneonagain said:


> You get a complimentary infraction.


Sorry, I'm not paying your speed tickets.


----------



## philoctetes

I suspected so, as I tally them up on my fingers, but that's just typical for me, having fun instead of making progress, oh rats.

Might as well shoot myself in the foot, no already did that...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

philoctetes said:


> Sorry, I'm not paying your speed tickets.


Well, you could be on speed when you get one I guess


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

philoctetes said:


> I suspected so, as I tally them up on my fingers, but that's just typical for me, having fun instead of making progress, oh rats.


Like Hot Rats in a Cage- what would that sound like :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain

philoctetes said:


> Sorry, I'm not paying your speed tickets.


Aha, but I don't drive.


----------



## Guest

philoctetes said:


> I suspected so, as I tally them up on my fingers, but that's just typical for me, having fun instead of making progress, oh rats.
> 
> Might as well shoot myself in the foot, no already did that...


You must have a lot of fingers.

I live in an area of low population. A common greeting among the indigenous population round here is 'Hey Dude, give me six.'


----------



## philoctetes

eugeneonagain said:


> Aha, but I don't drive.


Onegin: 1561 posts since May 2017 
Philo: 80 posts since June 2017

You're in the Lorentzian regime.


----------



## philoctetes

Tulse said:


> You must have a lot of fingers.
> 
> I live in an area of low population. A common greeting among the indigenous population round here is 'Hey Dude, give me six.'


I can count to 1023 on my fingers, and over 1M on all 20 digits. I'm a human 20-bit processor.


----------



## Art Rock

And now for something completely different.






RIP France Gall.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP France Gall.


What a shame, after Johnny Hallyday recently too.

She deserves a thread Art.


----------



## philoctetes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Like Hot Rats in a Cage- what would that sound like :lol:


Sur incises? Eclat?


----------



## Art Rock

Tulse said:


> What a shame, after Johnny Hallyday recently too.
> 
> She deserves a thread Art.


You're right. Done.


----------



## Guest

Yé-yé is a slightly guilty pleasure of mine.

Here is the fine Francoise Hardy:


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> I twice wintered in Australia, and was quite disappointed that I wasn't once called a 'Pommie Baastard'. I'm taller than most Australians, and given the reputation of our boys at football matches overseas maybe they were a bit apprehensive. Nevertheless, I was disappointed to miss out on that bit of Aussie culture.
> 
> I didn't see any sheep shearers either.


You should come to NZ you will get the message, I was called a four eyed pome B*****d, but I had the last laugh when he was sacked and I was very sympathetic towards him


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> posts on this thread do not increase your post count.


My actual post count is probably about quadruple the "official" figure. And I know I'm not the only one. You know who you are.


----------



## Merl

To return to the cricket theme, I had a game called Howzat that had two metal, cylindrical 'dice' that you rolled. Anyone else have it? I've still got it somewhere.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Merl said:


> To return to the cricket theme, I had a game called Howzat that had two metal, cylindrical 'dice' that you rolled. Anyone else have it? I've still got it somewhere.


Yes, I remember that. We had one at school.


----------



## Dan Ante

Merl said:


> To return to the cricket theme, I had a game called Howzat that had two metal, cylindrical 'dice' that you rolled. Anyone else have it? I've still got it somewhere.


Yep I had that, hexagonal steel cylinders.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> You should come to NZ you will get the message, I was called a four eyed pome B*****d, but I had the last laugh when he was sacked and I was very sympathetic towards him


I had two winters in NZ too, still no luck. 

And I wear glasses. 

In general I found NZers more reserved than Aussies, there is quite a different atmosphere between the two countries.

I could happily live in either though.


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> To return to the cricket theme, I had a game called Howzat that had two metal, cylindrical 'dice' that you rolled. Anyone else have it? I've still got it somewhere.


Yes! Mine was made by my father, engineered metal hexagonal cylinders, sticky tape wrapped around them, then the necessary words and numbers written on top of the tape.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Dr Johnson

eugeneonagain said:


> Yes, I remember that. We had one at school.


Ditto. .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> To return to the cricket theme, I had a game called Howzat that had two metal, cylindrical 'dice' that you rolled. Anyone else have it? I've still got it somewhere.


That brings back memories. We made our own fine-tunings to the rules - the last three or four batsmen would start on minus scores to give the final scorecard a bit of credibility, and because stumpings were so rare in the real game we had a ridiculously complicated system which ensured that they didn't occur too often.

I also had this game - the cardboard fielders were so flimsy that the ball would often knock them over so we used 'blu tack' to weigh them down.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> That brings back memories. We made our own fine-tunings to the rules - the last three or four batsmen would start on minus scores to give the final scorecard a bit of credibility, and because stumpings were so rare in the real game we had a ridiculously complicated system which ensured that they didn't occur too often.
> 
> I also had this game - the cardboard fielders were so flimsy that the ball would often knock them over so we used 'blu tack' to weigh them down.


Hey that looks good. Is it subbuteo?


----------



## Merl

Looks like Subbuteo cricket. It was a dire game.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't remember what it was called but wasn't made by Subbuteo. Here's hopefully a better picture of a later edition when the fielders were made of plastic rather than cardboard. With a little judicious jiggling with the bowling chute you could make the ball bounce - officially it was only supposed to roll along the ground although you could regulate the speed and angle.


----------



## Taplow

Good Lords ... I can't imagine why cricket is so popular in the first place, let alone why people would want to play it as a table-top game. There is a certain romance associated with the county cricket of the *olden days*™, I suppose, but the modern sport bears little resemblance to the gentlemanly "good form jenkins, well played!" sort of thing you see in the movies.

My only memorable experience of cricket was getting hit in the mouth with a ball during a primary school game and having to get (ironically) six stitches in my lip.


----------



## Taplow

Art Rock said:


>


To rub salt in the wound of my injury (mentioned in the previous post), this song was released in the same year I got clobbered in the gob. It was #1 in the charts for four weeks!


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Good Lords ... I can't imagine why cricket is so popular in the first place, let alone why people would want to play it as a table-top game. There is a certain romance associated with the county cricket of the *olden days*™, I suppose, but the modern sport bears little resemblance to the gentlemanly "good form jenkins, well played!" sort of thing you see in the movies.
> 
> My only memorable experience of cricket was getting hit in the mouth with a ball during a primary school game and having to get (ironically) six stitches in my lip.


The problem with modern cricket is that the participants are obsessed with getting a result. It was much better in the past, when Test Matches would go five days without finishing during never-ending summers on baked brown pitches. The old three day County Championship didn't get many games finishing either, and the counties didn't seem to care too much where they finished in the table.

Happy times. My favourite memory is cycling to the next town to see European Champions Ajax in a pre-season football friendly. It was August and roasting. Soon after I started back the bike broke and I had a four hour push home. Happily I had my transistor radio and listened to Close and Edrich bat out the fifth day of a Test, saving the game for England and scoring little more than a run an over.

I'm not sure the modern players are capable of doing something like that now?


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> I had two winters in NZ too, still no luck.
> 
> And I wear glasses.
> 
> In general I found NZers more reserved than Aussies, there is quite a different atmosphere between the two countries.
> 
> I could happily live in either though.


Yes things have changed a lot over the last half century.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Yes things have changed a lot over the last half century.


Yeah, like most Kiwis now live in Sydney


----------



## eugeneonagain

Tulse said:


> The problem with modern cricket is that the participants are obsessed with getting a result. It was much better in the past, when Test Matches would go five days without finishing during never-ending summers on baked brown pitches. The old three day County Championship didn't get many games finishing either, and the counties didn't seem to care too much where they finished in the table.
> 
> Happy times. My favourite memory is cycling to the next town to see European Champions Ajax in a pre-season football friendly. It was August and roasting. Soon after I started back the bike broke and I had a four hour push home. Happily I had my transistor radio and listened to Close and Edrich bat out the fifth day of a Test, saving the game for England and scoring little more than a run an over.
> 
> I'm not sure the modern players are capable of doing something like that now?


Agreed. That sort of cricket, local cricket, was what I loved best. I'm from a small place with a lot of rural surroundings where you go on long walks and always end up in some village or small town and sometimes you would hear that characteristic sound of people playing cricket and the sparse applause. Then emerge from the trees onto a local ground with no fence around it and often no seating.

I watched a lot of country cricket and I've seen some at Old Trafford on trips back to Blighty in recent years, but I don't much like how the game is now at the international level or county level. I'm decidedly not a football fan and some matches have a football match feel to them with a lot of boisterous crowds dressing up in idiotic clothes and waving placards to get on the cameras.

The village where my father came from recently built a huge Sainsbury's over the cricket ground! The game has almost no place in the village now. It's not just indulging in a rose-tinted past, the spirit really has dwindled and needn't have.


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, like most Kiwis now live in Sydney


Oh Eddie you have left yourself wide open for this. 
As said by David Lange way back in the early eighties when he was asked if the number of Kiwis leaving NZ for Aussie worried him, he replied not at all it is raising the IQ of both countries… boom boom


----------



## Guest

Eddie of the rock n roll band Motorhead. 

Passed away today.

Let's hear some noise.


----------



## eugeneonagain

R.I.P. Fast Eddie.

Motörhead were great. I used to play Bomber on Sunday morning to punish my neighbours for their noisy Saturday-night soirées (and for not inviting me).

Here's a fun fact: I was conceived at a Hawkwind (Lemmy's previous band) gig.


----------



## LezLee

eugeneonagain said:


> R.I.P. Fast Eddie.
> 
> Motörhead were great. I used to play Bomber on Sunday morning to punish my neighbours for their noisy Saturday-night soirées (and for not inviting me).
> 
> Here's a fun fact: I was conceived at a Hawkwind (Lemmy's previous band) gig.


I hope you got a room? :lol:


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> Here's a fun fact: I was conceived at a Hawkwind (Lemmy's previous band) gig.


Whilst the band played You Shouldn't Do That.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

eugeneonagain said:


> R.I.P. Fast Eddie.
> 
> Motörhead were great. I used to play Bomber on Sunday morning to punish my neighbours for their noisy Saturday-night soirées (and for not inviting me).
> 
> Here's a fun fact: I was conceived at a Hawkwind (Lemmy's previous band) gig.


Are you Lemmy's offspring


----------



## eugeneonagain

After watching the video Dogen posted I followed the clickbait and watched a few more videos. I enjoyed an Iron Maiden track, Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime; The Undertones - My Perfect Cousin and Blue Monday...then it all went wrong by playing _4 None Blondes_...horrible.

I really need to remember to turn off autoplay.


----------



## eugeneonagain

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you Lemmy's offspring


One of the roadies.


----------



## philoctetes

Whew, dodged a 4 non blonde bullet, thankew so much...

Sometimes I get really far behind on musical developments. I just discovered Chrome a couple years ago and play them as if it's 1979 San Francisco all over again, wink nudge wink. In theory, I should have conceived someone at a Hawkwind concert. But this is a universe where that did not happen.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

eugeneonagain said:


> Here's a fun fact: I was conceived at a Hawkwind (Lemmy's previous band) gig.


Hawkwind were one of the first rock bands I listened to as a kid of 11 or so. I wasn't aware that they were still performing until a swift trip to Wikipedia just now.

So by my calculation you could be anything from 47 years old down to...well, I suppose about 7, given that you can post and spell!


----------



## eugeneonagain

philoctetes said:


> Whew, dodged a 4 non blonde bullet, thankew so much...
> 
> Sometimes I get really far behind on musical developments. I just discovered Chrome a couple years ago and play them as if it's 1979 San Francisco all over again, wink nudge wink. In theory, I should have conceived someone at a Hawkwind concert. But this is a universe where that did not happen.


Hello dad._______


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> After watching the video Dogen posted I followed the clickbait and watched a few more videos. I enjoyed an Iron Maiden track, Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime; The Undertones - My Perfect Cousin and Blue Monday...then it all went wrong by playing _4 None Blondes_...horrible.
> 
> I really need to remember to turn off autoplay.


I don't use the autoplay but the suggestions get me clicking for hours if I'm not careful. Or even if I am.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hawkwind were one of the first rock bands I listened to as a kid of 11 or so. I wasn't aware that they were still performing until a swift trip to Wikipedia just now.
> 
> So by my calculation you could be anything from 47 years old down to...well, I suppose about 7, given that you can post and spell!


I saw them in Manchester. I say "saw" but it was actually quite difficult to see the stage through the thick haze of what I can only assume was tobacco smoke.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> I saw them in Manchester. I say "saw" but it was actually quite difficult to see the stage through the thick haze of what I can only assume was tobacco smoke.


So you did not inhale and smell it eg Bill Clinton


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I saw them in Manchester. I say "saw" but it was actually quite difficult to see the stage through the thick haze of what I can only assume was tobacco smoke.


I saw them at the 1975 (or was it 74?) Reading Festival where they were late on stage because Lemmy's bike/sidecar combo had broken down. Or so we were told.


----------



## Dan Ante

What has all of this to do with music. ..


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> What has all of this to do with music. ..


Hawkwind play music :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I saw them at the 1975 (or was it 74?) Reading Festival where they were late on stage because Lemmy's bike/sidecar combo had broken down. Or so we were told.


Hehe. I recall going to see Ministry in Nottingham (supported by Helmet. Phwooar). Due on at 9, appeared at 12. Officially Al Jourgensen had got lost in Nottingham. Yeah sure.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sad to hear about Fast Eddie Clarke. After losing his two ex-bandmates in rather quick succession I was hoping he'd be there for the long haul. I first saw Motorhead in Birmingham back in (I think) early 1978 and they were absolutely ferocious. I was near the front to begin with but could only stick the volume for so long before retreating further back. There were a few lunatics who stuck their heads against the bass bins throughout the entire set...some of the more timid punks, rockers and hippies were warily eying the sinister-looking biker gangs...a few strung-out Hawkwind fans still wearing their _Quark, Strangeness and Charm_ lab coats...there was vomit as well as beer on the floor...ah, great gig...

Edit: my memory is playing tricks. It wasn't in Birmingham when I first saw them, it was at a college in Uxbridge.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Sad to hear about Fast Eddie Clarke. After losing his two ex-bandmates in rather quick succession I was hoping he'd be there for the long haul. I first saw Motorhead in Birmingham back in (I think) early 1978 and they were absolutely ferocious. I was near the front to begin with but could only stick the volume for so long before retreating further back. There were a few lunatics who stuck their heads against the bass bins throughout the entire set...some of the more timid punks, rockers and hippies were warily eying the sinister-looking biker gangs...a few strung-out Hawkwind fans still wearing their _Quark, Strangeness and Charm_ lab coats...there was vomit as well as beer on the floor...ah, great gig...


Ah, happy days. I saw them first as support to Hawkwind. Bit of guilt there, methinks!

The first time I heard them was on John Peel. He played the 12" (LOUDER!!!) of "Motorhead." I was in the kitchen and the radio was on top of the fridge, where it always was. Once I got over the shock of _that_ bass guitar introduction, I watched in disbelief as the radio moved to fall off the fridge, driven along by the vibrations.  :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Considering their speed and alcohol consumption it is a testament to the toughness of the human body that Clarke, Taylor and Lemmy lived as long as they did.

We shall not see their like again.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Considering their speed and alcohol consumption it is a testament to the toughness of the human body that Clarke, Taylor and Lemmy lived as long as they did.
> 
> We shall not see their like again.


Indeed. For health reasons Lemmy cut out bourbon. He drank vodka instead. Go figure.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Indeed. For health reasons Lemmy cut out bourbon. He drank vodka instead. Go figure.


Less congeners?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Less congeners?


Quite possibly. Together with the Vit C in the orange juice, it's practically a celebrity diet. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Quite possibly. Together with the Vit C in the orange juice, it's practically a celebrity diet. :lol:


And thrifty, since the cheapest vodka tastes exactly like the most expensive.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> And thrifty, since the cheapest vodka tastes exactly like the most expensive.


I don't understand the appeal of vodka (aside from the obvious). Why drink something with no taste?


----------



## eugeneonagain

dogen said:


> Indeed. For health reasons Lemmy cut out bourbon. He drank vodka instead. Go figure.


I can imagine his doctor's face when Lemmy informed him about this health decision.


----------



## LezLee

A UK poster commented on the formality and respect that the New York Times always accords:

“Mr. Taylor, known among the Motörhead faithful as Philthy Animal, died in November 2015 at 61. Mr. Kilmister died a month later at 70.
Mr. Clarke occasionally contributed vocals to the group, in addition to his chunky chords and squealing licks and solos. On “Beer Drinkers and Hellraisers,” a ZZ Top cover from a 1980 Motörhead EP, Mr. Clarke traded lines and harmonized with Mr. Kilmister, a strategy they would also employ on the band’s version of “I’m Your Witchdoctor” (originally performed by John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers).”


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> A UK poster commented on the formality and respect that the New York Times always accords:
> 
> "Mr. Taylor, known among the Motörhead faithful as Philthy Animal, died in November 2015 at 61. Mr. Kilmister died a month later at 70.
> Mr. Clarke occasionally contributed vocals to the group, in addition to his chunky chords and squealing licks and solos. On "Beer Drinkers and Hellraisers," a ZZ Top cover from a 1980 Motörhead EP, Mr. Clarke traded lines and harmonized with Mr. Kilmister, a strategy they would also employ on the band's version of "I'm Your Witchdoctor" (originally performed by John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers)."


Indeed, some of the contrapuntal exchanges that Mr Kilmister and Mr Clarke engaged in at various junctures contrasted delightfully with the ensemble's rather more aleatoric expressions, which typically eschewed more formal structures.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

If only Arthur Brown had have been in Motorhead too


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If only Arthur Brown had have been in Motorhead too


Why's that then?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Why's that then?


Would love to see Motorhead do Fire


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would love to see Motorhead do Fire


Great intro, but kinda camp doncha think?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Great intro, but kinda camp doncha think?


but the intro think of the intro


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> but the intro think of the intro


I am I am. But I just watched it on YT and after the intro it sounds like a Tiny Tim song. And that's not a good thing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I always liked Motorhead's cover of _Leaving Here_ - there couldn't have been too many metal bands covering Motown songs, even though Motorhead came by it because of Lemmy liking the 1965 cover by the UK R & B group The Birds.


----------



## Guest

I'm invoking "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" by returning this thread to the topic of cricket...






and this...


----------



## Guest

I should explain..."*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" can by "invoked" by anyone at any time for any reason anywhere to essentially do whatever you want to do whenever you want to do it for whatever reasons you may want to do whatever you want to do whenever you want to do it... I can't make it any clearer than that...

From now on... in any thread (_literally_ any thread) on the forum you can invoke "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" merely by saying (or writing if that be the case) - "I invoke "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences!*" and then basically just do whatever the hell you feel like doing and there's nothing that anyone can say or do because it's a "law" and thus the law must be obeyed at all times... You can even invoke "*Dogen's Law*" to overrule the mods!...Pretty cool, eh? I thought so too! Someone revise the ToS to add "*Dogen's Law*", eh? Thanks!


----------



## Dan Ante

Nudge and a Wink said:


> I should explain..."*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" can by "invoked" by anyone at any time for any reason anywhere to essentially do whatever you want to do whenever you want to do it for whatever reasons you may want to do whatever you want to do whenever you want to do it... I can't make it any clearer than that...
> 
> From now on... in any thread (_literally_ any thread) on the forum you can invoke "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" merely by saying (or writing if that be the case) - "I invoke "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences!*" and then basically just do whatever the hell you feel like doing and there's nothing that anyone can say or do because it's a "law" and thus the law must be obeyed at all times... You can even invoke "*Dogen's Law*" to overrule the mods!...Pretty cool, eh? I thought so too! Someone revise the ToS to add "*Dogen's Law*", eh? Thanks!


That's fascinating Dave where did you get the info and once invoked can it be un-invoked?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Nudge and a Wink said:


> I should explain..."*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" can by "invoked" by anyone at any time for any reason anywhere to essentially do whatever you want to do whenever you want to do it for whatever reasons you may want to do whatever you want to do whenever you want to do it... I can't make it any clearer than that...
> 
> From now on... in any thread (_literally_ any thread) on the forum you can invoke "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences*" merely by saying (or writing if that be the case) - "I invoke "*Dogen's Law of Unintended Consequences!*" and then basically just do whatever the hell you feel like doing and there's nothing that anyone can say or do because it's a "law" and thus the law must be obeyed at all times... You can even invoke "*Dogen's Law*" to overrule the mods!...Pretty cool, eh? I thought so too! Someone revise the ToS to add "*Dogen's Law*", eh? Thanks!


I think you may have made that _too_ clear.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pat Fairlea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Reminds me of my first visit to the USA, and being driven through rural Michigan by a colleague. He signalled a turn saying "I'm gonna fill up with gas". In my jet-lagged state, I was briefly alarmed and bewildered.


----------

